# Joist Hanger Nailer



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

What are you guys using? In the market and wondering if any one had seen any pros and cons. Thanks


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

gtdail said:


> What are you guys using?


Hammer :cheesygri



gtdail said:


> In the market and wondering if any one had seen any pros and cons. Thanks


I've heard they have air ones out but personally I haven't seen the need to get one as of yet. :whistling ...but that doesn't mean I won't get one :shifty:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Palm nailer?

Is that the right answer?

Pneumatic Palm Nailer?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Peladu said:


> Palm nailer?
> 
> Is that the right answer?
> 
> Pneumatic Palm Nailer?


Makes for an itchy palm, but yes, that's it:clap:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Actually gtdail is prolly refering to a positive placement nailer.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used the hitachi before and it works amazing.... I would own one but I cant find colated SS tico nails for it. They are worth thier weight in gold if you do a bit of hardware (like truss clips and the such). There is also a grip right one that is just a palm nailer with a track attached to it. I would consider this one too for tight spaces. 

If anyone knows were I can get SS tico nails for the hitachi let me know.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> I've heard they have air ones out but personally I haven't seen the need to get one as of yet. :whistling ...but that doesn't mean I won't get one :shifty:


Come on Terry... You better at least get a palm nailer I dont know how anyone could build a deck without one. What do you do to nail on hardware when you can swing a hammer?


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I bought the Bostitch framing nailer with the replaceable tip for positive placement. Works great. I don't use Tico nails too often though - 8d for most things and 16d for hangers into beams and such.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

hatchet said:


> I bought the Bostitch framing nailer with the replaceable tip for positive placement. Works great. *I don't use Tico nails too often though - 8d for most things and 16d for hangers into beams and such*.



And that passes inspection?

If no codes in your area, you should at least familiarize yourself with them. We do not have code enforcement in my area, nor do we have inspections, but I try to stay up to date with the codes. I find it hard to believe anyone would accept an 8d gun nail for hangers?


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Hitachi 'Straptite' model NR65AK

http://www.fastenerusa.com/products_i1605799.html?catId=75885

Works wonderfully!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

My helper uses my palm nailer, it never hurts my hands. I have driven one nail with it since I bought it. I will hold off on a gun until he complains.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We use the Paslode Positive Placement nailers. They work great. The apartments we are currently framing have over 1000 hangers in them and we haven't had a problem yet. We are on our fifth building.


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

I think pasload(or looks like one)...makes the one I've used.....worked great.......had a special tip, for placement......if you've got a lot of hangers, this thing is a must and a time saver!!!! Very fast....and a good job too.....


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

RobertCDF said:


> Come on Terry... You better at least get a palm nailer I dont know how anyone could build a deck without one. What do you do to nail on hardware when you can swing a hammer?


Honestly, it's been awhile since I nailed a joist hanger Robert! I usually have myself do "something else" while one of my crew does the joist hangers :cheesygri

It's funny how an important call "has" to be made right when a monotonous job like putting up joists hangers needs doing! Ahhh, the advantages of being the "boss"!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

maj said:


> And that passes inspection?
> 
> If no codes in your area, you should at least familiarize yourself with them. We do not have code enforcement in my area, nor do we have inspections, but I try to stay up to date with the codes. I find it hard to believe anyone would accept an 8d gun nail for hangers?


Maybe you should familiarize yourself.
From the ICC-ER Report on several joist and truss hangers manufactured by Simpson. In fact I doubt you'll find any fastener less than 8d specified on any ICC-ER reports (there are some provisions for 6d nails). And certainly no mention of Tico or Tiko nails. You can check for yourself if you want
http://www.strongtie.com/literature/code-reports.html or here
http://www.icc-es.org/reports/index.cfm and search for Simpson



> 2.13.3 Fasteners:
> Nails used with the Simpson Strong-Tie products described
> in this report must be common nails unless otherwise
> identified, must comply with ASTM F 1667, and must have
> ...


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

hatchet said:


> I bought the Bostitch framing nailer with the replaceable tip for positive placement. Works great. I don't use Tico nails too often though - 8d for most things and 16d for hangers into beams and such.





> Nails used with the Simpson Strong-Tie products described
> in this report must be* common *nails unless otherwise
> identified, must comply with ASTM F 1667, and must have
> the following minimum bending yield strengths (Fyb):
> ...


I appoligize if I misread your first post, but it sounded to me like you were using regular 8d gun nails, since you stated you don't use hanger nails. 

Most all framing gun nails are .120 in diameter. Common nails are what is required for hanger nails. As you can see by your own quote that the diameter of 8d common nails is .131 and a 16d is .162.

The reason hanger nails (Tico) have the special identification on the heads is so the inspectors can tell at a glance that the correct nail was used. If the inspector sees that gunnails or even box nails were used, they will make you pull 'em all and fail the inspection. At least around here where there are codes in force.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

And I mis-read your post as saying - code only dictates the use of Tico nails  I do use air nails though with the positive placement tip - just in the right diameter.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Curiosity got the best of me - had to go back and re-read to see where the confusion was. I think it stems from my use of the brand name Tico. I've always associated Tico with hand drive nails. So when I say I don't use Tico nails - I don't use many hand driven hanger nails. For my positive placement nailer I've used hangnails, BMD, and quickbuild. Hopefully that clears up any confusion maj.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I dont know how I'd get along wihtout a positive placement nailer!!! I started out with a palm nailer and that was nice and all, and we actually still use it in tight places where the big gun wont fit. Was on a job once doing hurricane ties and another crew guy offered to let me try his Paslode PP gun...I was sold and immediately bought one off ebay.

It still works great, but the paper tends to ball/jam it after a few nails are driven now. Instead of fixing I bought the new bostich with replaceable tip (dual purpose gun). After 50 or so brackets hung the arm inside the tip broke for the PP nose piece so I had to get a new one. Last week I finally installed the framing tip and framing trigger (bump contact) and it works great!! The best thing is that I have a couple Paslode cordless nailers and the new Bostich PP gun with interchangeable tip uses Pasloide paper colleted nails...so I'm selling my Paslode PP gun and my 4yr old Bostich framing nailer to buy a few more of the newr versions since they work so well!!

Using a PP gun is kind of like driving a 4x4 in the winter after owning a 2 wheel drive...you'll wonder how you ever got through life without one!! HUGE time saver that equates into more production and more money's!!


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

OK Hatchet.......... Now I'm confused  

I didn't know Tico,Teko,Teco (whatever) was a brand name. I just always thought that was what some considered a properly sized hanger nail. Thought it had something to do with the code. I never really got into the habit of calling them teco nails myself, I always call them hanger nails. 

I don't believe I said anything in referrence to teco in my first two posts.:cheesygri


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken don't most joist hangers have 4 holes, 2 on each side that are set at an angle? Aren't these for toenailed 16d? I might use hanger nails for the flanges, but if you don't use toenailed 16d's what keeps the joist from pulling out? Since you have to toenail 16's anyway (I use a palm nailer if I have a bunch) what sense does it make to drag out yet another tool


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> If I'm not mistaken don't most joist hangers have 4 holes, 2 on each side that are set at an angle? Aren't these for toenailed 16d? I might use hanger nails for the flanges, but if you don't use toenailed 16d's what keeps the joist from pulling out? Since you have to toenail 16's anyway (I use a palm nailer if I have a bunch) what sense does it make to drag out yet another tool


Because the hangers are put on the beam or ledger on the ground and when I put the joist in the hanger I use the framing gun to toenail the joist to the beam and to fill the side pockets:blink:


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

The hanger and load dictates the nailing requirements, in some case a 2-1/2 nail can be used for the angled nails. Part of the requirement to use 10d or 16d, is the gauge of the nail not just the length.

When you can place a dozen or more nails in less than a minute with one hand and by only pulling your finger back, you will really like it


----------



## 808Hammah (Jul 11, 2010)

808Hammah said:


> I use..... its expensive but really good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.finehomebuilding.com/toolguide/product-finder/max-CN-H601Z-metal-connector-nailer.aspx





Max - CN-H601Z Metal-Connector Nailer

With a nail capacity of 100, this metal-connector nailer from Max is ideal for a framing crew that nails on tons of hangers

$800.00


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> I have used the hitachi before and it works amazing.... I would own one but I cant find colated SS tico nails for it. They are worth thier weight in gold if you do a bit of hardware (like truss clips and the such). There is also a grip right one that is just a palm nailer with a track attached to it. I would consider this one too for tight spaces.
> 
> If anyone knows were I can get SS tico nails for the hitachi let me know.


Fastener USA

http://www.fastenerusa.com/products_c378435.html


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Max's web site many of the guns they made and are either out of the line up or being replaced with a new model. The old ones were made in Japan. I could not find out yet where the new ones are being made.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

But you know where they're made...


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I am really hopeing that the country does not start with a C.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

::gasp:: Canada? ::gasp:: 




sorry had too


----------



## G GriffithConst (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the Bostitch mcn150. It works well, but I really haven't used it much. I do have a friend who has used them extensively and said they work well. We don't often have temps below freezing here, just lots of water! The Hitachi was OK, but it looks like they were originally designed to have a small roll pin across the safety bar at the front of the nose. I was going to modify my boss's gun like that, but never had time. 

For me, the jury is still out on the Bostitch. It feels lightly built. Reminds me of a conversation I had with a roofer friend of mine... He says, "I like my Bostitch because I know how to work on it!" Me," I like my Hitachi because I don't need to work on it..." Not sayin' the green guns never need fixin', but it was pretty funny at the time.:laughing:

I would love to try some of the other brands, but those two are about the only thing around here.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> ::gasp:: Canada? ::gasp::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it was Canada. Afraid that its the other C. But I was told that they are just as good as japan. OK. Then why move production if you are still building the same high class nailer? Still waiting for the answer on that one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gary H said:


> OK. Then why move production if you are still building the same high class nailer? Still waiting for the answer on that one.


Cheaper labor:whistling Cheaper land value:blink: less value for health and life:sad:
The Japanese have great pride, and much if the product they manufacture in Japan is for Japan use only and product for the export market is made outside Japan.


----------

